# Epson V600 vs Canon 9000f Scanners



## bodonnell (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello all! I am in the market for a scanner to scan in my 120 film negatives. I have basically settled upon the Epson V600 or the Canon 9000f. Both are similar but I am stuck. Some people would never buy a canon over epson, yet the canon scanner has better specs than the epson, not to mention that the canon is actually around $15 less. Another thing to mention is the Canon is sold out everywhere, but there are still Epson's left. If there a new product update soon? Which should I get? Thanks for the help!


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 2, 2011)

I just read a review by PCMag that said that the Canoscan 9000f was good for prints but lacked in film scanning.  The review suggested getting an Epson V500 instead.  In the review they suggested if you have alot of film to move up to an Epson 700 class scanner.


----------



## bodonnell (Mar 2, 2011)

I called up B&H, and the guy I talked to said that he would choose the epson over the canon as well. Something about the color being better.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 2, 2011)

I myself have an Epson 4990pro and a Nikon Super Coolscan 5000.  Although the Epson is pretty good, I much rather use the Nikon for quality and speed.  I just wish I had picked up a Nikon Super Coolscan 9000 before they stopped making them and the price went up for the last remaining units.  I have been waiting for Epson to bring out a replacement for the V750 pro but there is not anything even in the rumor mills about it.  These companies may be slowing down the train on films scanners as well.


----------

